# Umfrage: Durchspielen von Singleplayer-Spielen auf Steam + Verlosung 25 € Gutschein



## JaToMa (6. Oktober 2019)

*Umfrage: Durchspielen von Singleplayer-Spielen auf Steam + Verlosung 25 € Gutschein*

Hallo liebe Steam-Nutzer/innen!

Laut Medienberichten und Studien werden nur wenige Singleplayer-Spiele auf Steam tatsächlich durchgespielt.
Viele Spieler/innen beenden noch nicht einmal die Hauptgeschichte bzw. den Hauptinhalt – geschweige denn weitere Inhalte.

In meiner Bachelor-Arbeit beschäftige ich mich mit den möglichen Gründen dafür.
Dazu bitte ich Euch herzlich um Mithilfe durch Eure Teilnahme an meiner Umfrage – es dauert nur wenige Minuten.

Als Dankeschön verlose ich unter allen Teilnehmenden einen 25 € Steam-Gutschein!
Ihr dürft den Link zur Umfrage gerne auch mit anderen teilen.
Ich bedanke mich bei Euch im Voraus.

Hier geht es zur Umfrage: Umfrage zum seltenen Durchspielen von Singleplayer-Spielen auf Steam

Gruß

Jan


----------



## DaXXes (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umfrage: Durchspielen von Singleplayer-Spielen auf Steam + Verlosung 25 € Gutschein*

Bei der Frage ...


> Wie viel Zeit verbringst Du im Schnitt mit Video-Streaming insgesamt pro Woche? *
> Serien und Filme auf Netflix, Amazon Prime, iTunes, YouTube etc.


... gehe ich mal davon aus, dass hierunter auch die Mediatheken der Fernsehsender fallen, auch wenn gerade das in der Fragestellung nicht genannt wird. Ansonsten hätte ich die Zeitangabe hier deutlich zu hoch angesetzt.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umfrage: Durchspielen von Singleplayer-Spielen auf Steam + Verlosung 25 € Gutschein*



> Wie lange beschäftigst Du Dich im Schnitt mit spielbezogenem Streaming insgesamt pro Woche? *
> 
> Let's  Play, Playthrough, E-Sport (Live-Streaming auf Twitch etc.,  Video-Streaming auf YouTube etc.). Bitte gebe eine Schätzung ab.


Als Ersteller oder als Konsument?



> Was machst Du beruflich?


Es fehlt u.a. eine Auswahl für "Privatier", "Vermieter" oder "Selbstständig" usw.


----------



## JaToMa (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umfrage: Durchspielen von Singleplayer-Spielen auf Steam + Verlosung 25 € Gutschein*

Hallo liebe Steam-Nutzer/innen!

vielen Dank für Euer Feedback und an alle, die an der Umfrage für meine Bachelor-Arbeit teilgenommen haben.
Über weitere Teilnahmen würde ich mich sehr freuen – je mehr Stimmen desto besser!

Teilt den Link gerne auch mit Freunden und Bekannten.
Mit etwas Glück kann eine/r von Euch die Spiele-Sammlung mit einem 25 € Steam-Gutschein weiter ausbauen 

Hier nochmal der Link zur Umfrage – es dauert nur wenige Minuten: Umfrage zum seltenen Durchspielen von Singleplayer-Spielen auf Steam

Ich danke Euch im Voraus 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umfrage: Durchspielen von Singleplayer-Spielen auf Steam + Verlosung 25 € Gutschein*

An welcher Uni schreibst du denn?
Damit man dann mal lesen kann, was rausgekommen ist.


----------

